# Clubman MPG?



## robertandhannah (May 26, 2011)

Hello.

We are considering a autosleeper Clubman with an automatic gearbox. Can anybody give us a true reflection of it's MPG?

Thanks,

Robert and Hannah


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Robert and Hannah,

You need to tell us which engine the AS Clubman has. Petrol or diesel. If it is the 2.5 TDi auto then that is what I have in my Westfalia, which is not a coachbuilt so probably has lower aerodynamic drag although fully loaded the weight is similar. 

I get @ 27 mpg around town and @38-40 mpg on a long trip abroad. An equivalent AS Clubman might be a bit heavier on diesel consumption but I would have thought that 30+ mpg is realistic if you drive for economy and don't cane it along motorways. 

The full VW service history is a must. Do check that the cambelt (and water pump) have been replaced at the recommended interval which I am told is every 4 years or 60,000 miles whichever comes first. In the case of MHs it is normally age that matters, not mileage. If that is now due, it can cost about £600 although you might get a better price if you shop around the independent VW specialists. 

SD


----------



## robertandhannah (May 26, 2011)

Speedydux,

The Clubman has a 2.4 ltr Diesel. I think it's a audi derived 5 cylinder engine. It is not a Tdi.
The clubman should attract a lot more drag than your svelt westfalia, but it would be an indication.
25-30mpg is my guess, but an automatic of this era could be very poor.

Thanks,

Robert and Hannah


----------



## robertandhannah (May 26, 2011)

Speedydux,

The Clubman has a 2.4 ltr Diesel. I think it's a audi derived 5 cylinder engine. It is not a Tdi.
The clubman should attract a lot more drag than your svelt westfalia, but it would be an indication.
25-30mpg is my guess, but an automatic of this era could be very poor.

Thanks,

Robert and Hannah


----------



## robertandhannah (May 26, 2011)

*1.8 petrol*

Hi,

We have found a autosleepers Clubman 1.8 petrol. Is this a good engine? We've only seen 2.4/2.5 diesels before.
The Clubman is a manual.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

Robert and Hannah


----------

